# Can't get mail after update



## Deleted member 9563 (May 24, 2015)

I just updated my FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE and all works fine except mail/claws-mail cannot get mail anymore. Using port 995 it just times out. No configuration (of anything) has been changed from what worked before the update and claws is also still the same version.

I think this is a network services problem because I discovered that if I stop OpenVPN I can get mail. Restart the OpenVPN and Claws times out again. What could have changed with just an update? `sockstat` shows no port 995.

Been looking at this for a while, so I could use a hint or two on how to diagnose, or where to go from here. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 26, 2015)

I've spent a few more hours Googling and trying to find out what could have changed with an update. I can't find anything. Router is untouched, OpenVPN setup is untouched, networking files untouched and look like they used to. No firewall on FreeBSD. I can ping the mail server with or without OpenVPN running. I'm just going to live with using webmail, or disabling VPN prior to checking mail every time. Hopefully whatever it is will work again after some future update.


----------



## gkontos (May 26, 2015)

So, `sockstat -4` shows no service bind on port 995, only when OpenVPN is up?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 27, 2015)

Actually, `sockstat -4` shows no port 995 with or without OpenVPN. Just now I checked with an external port checking service, and the result for port 995 is also closed, with or without OpenVPN.

Edit: Correction, I see now it does show port 995 during when I make a request. But it will only connect when VPN is off. This is to two different commercial servers.


----------

